# Where to put Router Table On/Off Switch



## khowarte (Jan 16, 2010)

I built my base for a Kreg router table and would like to know which side the safety on/off switch should be mounted on.

As I face the front of the table should it be to my right or left?

Is there a reason for it being on one side?

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

In my opinion (unlike politics). There is no right or left. Put it in the spot that is the easiest and fastest spot for you to reach it.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Kim,

I'm with Chuck in that it's a matter of choice... 

I'm putting mine to the left side of the table (facing it) because I usually operate the table while standing in the middle. I'm holding the stock on the right side of the table, so that makes it convenient for my left hand to operate. I'm also left-handed. 

My TS came stock with its switch on the left and has a large paddle permitting turning it off with your hip, if your hands are busy. My RT switch also has a paddle so I figure it'll be easier to be consistent.

That's what's right for *me*... your mileage may vary.


----------



## khowarte (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the input. My table saw also has the switch on the left and being consistant, seem to make sense and just wanted to here some confirmation or reason why I should have the router table different.


----------

